# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Stargate(stanozololo):italian veterinarian

## unlocked

this is the italian veterinarian version of stanozolol ...50 cps 2mg stanozolol

----------


## unlocked

this is the iniectable form of veterinarian stargate..it's legit because it has been sold from italian pharmacy....1 ml 50mg stanozolol ...

----------

